# Can I feed them prawns?



## amber1978 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. I've read somewhere that you can feed freshwater tropicals on prawns, I like to give my fish a varied diet, lots of veggies etc and was wondering if anyone here feeds their fish on prawns or if anyone believes its beneficial to the fish.

cheers

Amber


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
what fish do you have. ?
i have fed prawns to my fish on the odd occasion.


----------



## amber1978 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, Ive got 5 clown loaches a big plec, an upside down cat and some gouramis and neon tetras. I like feeding them new things but i dont want to give them anything that wont agree with them.

cheers

amber


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I believe the only downfall to prawns is that they have a really high salt content right? 

If they are frozen I'm pretty sure you just have to thaw them and rinse them off really good. 

I don't think your pleco would benefit from them though.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah i guess they would prefer a big chunk of
cucumber,like i said though,very rare treat,that's about it.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

How big are your loaches? They might enjoy the prawn if they're decently sized. I don't think you'd need to go out of your way to feed prawns to the fish you listed, but if you're just experimenting and want to offer them a treat, I don't see that it could hurt anything. Just be sure to remove it if your fish don't eat it right away as it could add a substantial amount of ammonia to your tank when it starts to decay.


----------

